# had to start some new meds this weekend.........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I need some of them for work. Send me a prescription please. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

on it's way........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya we have a few of those crazy pills around this area also. Good one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess you'd have to be crazy to eat some pill made by someone who can't spell "desperately." A real genius there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glenway said:


> I guess you'd have to be crazy to eat some pill made by someone who can't spell "desperately." A real genius there.


I completely missed that Glen, I'll have to be more careful where I get my prescriptions filled in the future........ :mrgreen:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There's gotta be one pharmacist who was last in his class and I think you found him, Mike.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe that's from an " undocumented pharmacist ".... so named by the same people who call certain people "undocumented workers"


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Dang, you guys discovered my secret...........


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Si, Si Senor. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll just drink beer lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I need some of them! Let me know how they work!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

This post is just CRAZY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The day I have to take a pill to keep from hurting someone is the day someone gets hurt. Let them take some pills for the pain. HA


----------

